# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Приглашаем на Международный фестиваль бхакти-врикш "Гауранга" с 21 по 27 июля 2014

## Фёдор М.

Дорогие друзья!

Мы рады от всего сердца пригласить вас на Ежегодный Международный фестиваль Бхакти-врикш 2014 года!

*Основная Цель*
Основная Цель фестиваля "Гауранга" - передать милость Господа Чайтаньи от сердца к сердцу. Для того, чтобы полностью ощутить Его милость, мы создаём пространство для духовного общения, где каждый участник фестиваля сможет получить духовную заботу, поддержку, найти новых друзей, поделиться своими реализациями и обменяться опытом. 

*Наша основа*
Нама ручи, вайшнава сева, джива дойа... Ну и, конечно же, Больше счастливых преданных.

В этом году мы приглашаем Вас сразу на два фестиваля которые пройдут на одной Фестивальной площадке в Нижнем Новгороде в одно время и под одним девизом:

Больше Преданных! Больше Счастливых Преданных!

*Вас ждет:*
- Первый всероссийский фестиваль "Санкиртана выходного дня", который пройдет с 18 по 20 июля;
- Международный фестиваль общин любви и заботы "Гауранга", который пройдет с 21 по 27 июля.

*Почетные гости:*
Е. С. Джаяпатака Свами
Е. С Бхакти Чайтанья Свами
Е. М.Прабхавишну Прабху
Е. С Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами 
Е. С Бхактиведанта Садху Свами
Е. С Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
Е. М Виджай прабху (Министр Санкиртаны ИСККОН)
Е. М Говардхан Гопал прабху
Е. М Ангира Муни прабху
Е. М Даяван прабху
Е. М Адхокшаджи прабху
Е. М Амбариша прабху
Е. М Матаджи Према Падмини
Е. М Матаджи Кавери
и, конечно же, исполненные энтузиазма и желания служить Вам, духовные лидеры, распространители книг, слуги-лидеры бхакти-врикш и групп духовного общения из разных уголков мира!

*Стоимость*
Минимальная стоимость участия в этом году составляет всего 2000 рублей за все 10 дней участия в фестивале (при предварительной регистрации на сайте фестиваля) либо 300 рублей за 1 день. 
В случае регистрации на месте проведения стоимость составляет 2500 рублей за все дни либо 350 рублей за 1 день. 
В этом году мы бы хотели сделать всё не максимально духовно и интересно, но также качественно и комфортно, и в связи с этим Мы просим Вас пройти предварительную регистрацию на сайте gaurafest.ru с целью планирования количества участников, и планированием служения каждого региона!

Фестивальная площадка предусмотрена для единовременного участия не более 1008 человек и поэтому мы можем гарантировать возможность участия в фестивале только для тех кто готов проявить ответственность, осуществить предварительную регистрацию на сайте фестиваля и оплатить орг. взнос и стоимость проживания до 1 июля 2014 года. Сайт фестиваля мы запустим до конца апреля и надеемся, у Вас будет возможность осуществить предварительную регистрацию.

Пожалуйста сообщите эту новость всем преданным которые хотят способствовать наступлению Золотого века на земле! Мы ждем Вас!

Все подробности на страничке ВКонтакте: http://vk.com/club39792938

----------

